# Cloud Atlas: Das Epos von Tom Tykwer und der Wachowski-Geschwister auf Platz 2 der Kino-Charts



## Matthias Dammes (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cloud Atlas: Das Epos von Tom Tykwer und der Wachowski-Geschwister auf Platz 2 der Kino-Charts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cloud Atlas: Das Epos von Tom Tykwer und der Wachowski-Geschwister auf Platz 2 der Kino-Charts


----------



## TheClayAllison (19. November 2012)

Uuuui... die teuerste deutsche Produktion Woow! Aber hätten deutsche Schauspieler mitgewirkt wäre es der teuerste deutsche Flop gewesen


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. November 2012)

Naja ich denke von einem Flop kann man noch nicht sprechen  
Der Film läuft schließlich noch nicht so lange bzw. muss in sehr vielen Ländern erst noch anlaufen. Da kommt sicher noch einiiges zusammen. Verdient hätte es der Film allemal.


----------



## TheClayAllison (19. November 2012)

Ein Flop wird es ja auch nicht, dank der amerikanischen Profi-Besetzung


----------



## hifumi (19. November 2012)

Ich les gerade die Romanvorlage. Im Anschluss werd ich mir dann vielleicht den Film anschauen.

Hat jemand das Buch gelesen? Existiert schon seit 2004 oder so. So wie das Buch geschrieben ist stell ich mir eine Filmumsetzung ziemlich schwierig vor. Es ist in verschiedene Teile gegliedert, 



Spoiler



der erste z.B. ein Tagebuch das sich son bisschen wie Lovecraft ließt und der zweite Teil sind Briefe in denen das Tagebuch aus dem ersten Teil Erwähnung findet. Im dritten Teil taucht dann die Figur auf an die die Briefe im zweiten Teil addressiert waren.


Der Schreibstil wandelt sich also immer wieder sehr stark. Im Film müsste man die einzelnen Teile eigentlich auch in ganz unterschiedlichen Stilen drehn um dem gerecht zu werden. Bin mal gespannt wie das umgesetzt ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. November 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Ein Flop wird es ja auch nicht, dank der amerikanischen Profi-Besetzung


 
Tatsache da hab ich mich verlesen sry


----------

